# Rainshadow



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, cuda here. I just found this rod on the Batson enterprises website. It's the Rclb70xl. I would be using it from the pier to throw x raps at kings. Do you guys think its whippy enough?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I think that's a 7' rod .... try to find a 1087 (108", 7 power rating)

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay thanks that's what my friends have been saying.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

You can't go wrong with the 1087. I have one myself that I mackeral fish with and you can sling a bait or lure a country mile. It's got a good tip yet enough back bone to pull a fish out if he tries to take you under the pier.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Is the 1087 graphite or fiberglass? I wouldn't mind finding me a fiberglass blank.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Oh, and what is this 7 power rating? Higher the number stiffer the rod?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Oh, and what is this 7 power rating? Higher the number stiffer the rod?


Yes

Graphite

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------

